# Application GPS sans internet



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une bonne application GPS qui n'utilise pas l'internet et ne consomme pas de data 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Franz59 (9 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour
Un coup d'œil ici: https://www.gpszapp.net/top-10-meilleures-apps-gps-iphone-janvier-2014/


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un coup d'œil ici: https://www.gpszapp.net/top-10-meilleures-apps-gps-iphone-janvier-2014/


Merci


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un coup d'œil ici: https://www.gpszapp.net/top-10-meilleures-apps-gps-iphone-janvier-2014/



Wase s'utilise sans connection internet ?


----------



## Franz59 (10 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Wase s'utilise sans connection internet ?


Non
Par contre, j'utilise celle-ci qui me donne bien des satisfactions 
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/sygic-navigation-gps-cartes/id585193266?mt=8


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Non
> Par contre, j'utilise celle-ci qui me donne bien des satisfactions
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/sygic-navigation-gps-cartes/id585193266?mt=8


C'est mieux que google map ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2018)

Les plans hors connexion de Google Map ne te conviendraient pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les plans hors connexion de Google Map ne te conviendraient pas ?


Je ne sais pas justement , j'ai jamais utilisé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2018)

https://support.google.com/maps/answer/7358957?hl=fr

A faire chez toi quand tu es connecté en Wifi :
Dans le menu de l'application : "Plans hors connexion".
Tu choisi ensuite la ou les zones (tu peux zoomer/dézoomer) que tu veux, tu télécharges les informations.



Ensuite, tant que tu est dans ces zones, l'application n'aura pas besoin de télécharger de données

Les plans doivent par contre être mis à jours tous les mois si je ne fait pas d'erreur


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

je vais tester 
merci


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

J'ai télécharger le pays qui m'intéresse 
comment le tester ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai télécharger le pays qui m'intéresse
> comment le tester ?


Mets-toi en mode avion et essaye d'afficher les routes du pays


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2018)

Si le plan n'est pas téléchargé tu auras quelque chose comme ça :



Si c'est bien téléchargé, ce sera plus détaillé :


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2018)

ok , j'ai bien la vision de mon itinéraire


----------



## PDD (12 Novembre 2018)

Je croyais que Waze fonctionnait avec la puce GPS de l'iphone (comme un GPS"normal'), pourquoi faudrait il une connexion internet pour Waze mis à part le chargement des cartes pour la première fois et les informations reçues en temps réel? Waze que j'utilise tous les jours consomme très peu de données cellulaires en tous cas...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2018)

Comment télécharger les cartes avec Waze ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Novembre 2018)

Les enfants, pas de mode hors connexion à ma connaissance sur Waze !


----------



## roquebrune (13 Novembre 2018)

j' utilise Sygic depuis l 'iphone 5s , il n' y a pas besoin d' internet, les cartes aux choix sont stockees
c'est le seul GPS que j 'utilise pour voyager

depuis les dernieres version on peut choisir uniquement des regions et non plus des pays en entier
il a de plus une alerte sur les radar fixes qui fait tres vite economiser le prix d' achat


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Novembre 2018)

Pas mal dis donc ...


----------



## roquebrune (13 Novembre 2018)

j' oubliais : Sygic derriere c'est TomTom


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Novembre 2018)

Quoi ... ils s'enfilent ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> j' utilise Sygic depuis l 'iphone 5s , il n' y a pas besoin d' internet, les cartes aux choix sont stockees
> c'est le seul GPS que j 'utilise pour voyager
> 
> depuis les dernieres version on peut choisir uniquement des regions et non plus des pays en entier
> il a de plus une alerte sur les radar fixes qui fait tres vite economiser le prix d' achat



Sygic est payant ? 

Je vais en avoir besoin que pour des vacances


----------



## roquebrune (13 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sygic est payant ?
> 
> Je vais en avoir besoin que pour des vacances



Oui Sygic est payant mais je m’en sers tout le temps à pied en voiture en ville 
Tu peux prendre Europe ou monde et ne charger que ce qui t’intéresse par régions ou pays 
Je ne trouve pas cher pour le service rendu
13€ Europe sans traffic 
18€ avec traffic  et en ce cas il te faut internet pour le traffic

Si tu dois faire 1000 bornes en voiture prévois une batterie externe , il pompe sec le Sygic


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Novembre 2018)

savez vous si Sygic fait le japon ?


----------



## roquebrune (13 Novembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> savez vous si Sygic fait le japon ?



Le monde entier mais tu peux prendre que l’Asie pour 13€
Je trouve en ce cas préférable de prendre monde entier pour 24€


----------



## DRF (13 Novembre 2018)

Maps.me

Cartes du monde au format openstreetmap


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Novembre 2018)

j'utilise maps.me pour le offline.
Google Maps marche bien aussi en offline pour les villes en se baladant à pieds.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'utilise maps.me pour le offline.
> Google Maps marche bien aussi en offline pour les villes en se baladant à pieds.


Ah j'ai essayé Google Map a pied et il refuse car pas d'internet !!


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Novembre 2018)

ben oui, faut télécharger les cartes ...

mode hors connexion

https://support.google.com/maps/answer/6291838?co=GENIE.Platform=iOS&hl=fr


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ben oui, faut télécharger les cartes ...
> 
> mode hors connexion


les cartes sont biens téléchargées , mais il refuse le mode piéton


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Novembre 2018)

Je devais l’avoir fait sur mon One+ [emoji17]


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Novembre 2018)

On peut quand même voir où on est c’est déjà pas mal


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2018)

Je confirme que Maps.me est une très bonne alternative, car je l'ai utilisé au Canada en mode piéton. Par contre, il faut bien entendu avoir télécharger les cartes de la région/pays, il y a un truc tout bête pour télécharger, aller dans une grande surface ou un MacDo local pour bénéficier du Wi-Fi.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

Voila ce que j'ai en mode piéton


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Novembre 2018)

Oui oui j’ai testé en rentrant du boulot.
Tout pareil.
Bon tu peux tout de même te géolocaliser. Ce qui peut être pratique dans une ville.
Par contre niveau itinéraire c’est bagnole.

Je devais l’avoir fait sur mon ancien téléphone android 

Désolé pour cette fausse joie


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Oui oui j’ai testé en rentrant du boulot.
> Tout pareil.
> Bon tu peux tout de même te géolocaliser. Ce qui peut être pratique dans une ville.
> Par contre niveau itinéraire c’est bagnole.
> ...


Ok merci 

je pensais avoir de mauvais réglages


----------



## USB09 (15 Novembre 2018)

Il y a aussi MAPWITHME, tu choisis le pays que tu veux dans une liste et voilà. 

Attention! les cartes de Google ne reste valable qu’un certain nombre de jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Novembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Attention! les cartes de Google ne reste valable qu’un certain nombre de jour.


Effectivement, de mémoire ce doit être 30 jours. Donc il faut mieux les re-télécharger peut avant de partir dans le coin où tu n'aura plus de réseau.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2018)

La difference entre MAPWITHME et google map?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2018)

Bon je confirme que le mode piéton ne fonctionne pas avec google maps


----------



## PDD (17 Novembre 2018)

En ce qui concerne Waze que j'utilise dans mon cas avec les cartes téléchargées chez moi par internet je n'ai pas besoin de la 4G pour l'utiliser en voiture. Waze travaille comme un GPS classique. Bien sur les annonces de problèmes "en temps réel" ne sont pas disponibles...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2018)

PDD a dit:


> En ce qui concerne Waze que j'utilise dans mon cas avec les cartes téléchargées chez moi par internet je n'ai pas besoin de la 4G pour l'utiliser en voiture. Waze travaille comme un GPS classique. Bien sur les annonces de problèmes "en temps réel" ne sont pas disponibles...


Comment telecharge tu les cartes ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Il y a aussi MAPWITHME, tu choisis le pays que tu veux dans une liste et voilà.
> 
> Attention! les cartes de Google ne reste valable qu’un certain nombre de jour.


MAPWITHME n'est pas connue sur Apple Store !!


----------



## PDD (18 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment telecharge tu les cartes ?


Je présume qu'elle s'est (se sont?) chargée chez moi avec le WiFi, elles semblent bien dans mon Iphone puisque Waze fonctionne si je coupe les données cellulaires et qu'il n'y a pas de WiFi dans mon auto...J'avais déjà remarqué que Waze ne consommait quasi aucune données cellulaire quand je l'utilisais. Mais honnêtement je ne comprends pas c'est pour cela que j'essaye de m'informer...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2018)

J'ai testé aujourd'hui Google Map et le son est presque inaudible !! 
avez vous remarqué cela?


----------



## PHILBX (28 Novembre 2018)

en mode vélo ou piéton ( fait également voiture )    j'utilise de preference Here WeGo depuis 3 ans
charge des cartes et mode hors connexion
pompe bien sur la batterie par contre et chauffe mon iPhone 6,
mais je ne saurai dire si plus ou moins que d'autres navigateurs

https://itunes.apple.com/app/id955837609?mt=8


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2018)

Avec Google Map , je n'entend rien


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2018)

deymar95 a dit:


> Je conseille google map à tout le monde.
> 
> Pas le top
> pas de son
> ...


----------



## Nobzz (10 Décembre 2018)

Maps.me ... Top ! Testé plusieurs fois à l'étranger sans connexion internet !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2018)

Nobzz a dit:


> Maps.me ... Top ! Testé plusieurs fois à l'étranger sans connexion internet !


Maps.me 
c'est pas Android?


----------



## PDD (11 Décembre 2018)

non, disponible sur le Store.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2018)

karimovic a dit:


> j'ai pas compris votre soucis exactement mais je pense que Waze ne consomme pas beaucoup de données cellulaire
> je l'utilise ca fait longtemps c'est super


Waze est très bien , mais si je n'ai aucune donnée cellulaire , il devient inutilisable


----------



## PDD (18 Décembre 2018)

Suis maintenant d’accord il faut un peu de données cellulaires pour Waze. Suis actuellement à Ténériffe et waze fonctionne vraiment parfaitement mis à part le son trop faible si il ne passe pas par BT dans les HP de l’auto.


----------



## PDD (22 Décembre 2018)

Je reviens de quelques jours passé à Ténérife, pour les trajets locaux j'ai été parfaitement bien servi par Waze qui m'a arrêté devant mon hotel à mon arrivée (curieusement il a changé la langue en Espagnol seul et j'ai du la remettre en français), En avion seul maps.me a continué à fonctionner avec le gps, j'avais la position de l'avion (avec la carte par dessous), son altitude et sa vitesse en temps réel.
Pour information une semaine de waze a consommé 68 M de données cellulaires.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2018)

Donc je n'utiliserais pas Waze , car je n'aurais pas de données cellulaires 
merci de votre information


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Décembre 2018)

Pour ma part j'utilise Navmii, qui est gratuit et stocke les cartes localement.


----------



## PDD (13 Mars 2019)

Pour donner une info je suis actuellement au Sénégal avec les données cellulaires complètement coupées vu leur coût exhorbitant. Waze et Hère me montre bien ma position en voiture et les noms d’éndroits mais aucun calcul de trajet n’est possible quand je ne suis pas sous wifi. Je ne sais pas comment les cartes se sont téléchargées.


----------



## PHILBX (13 Mars 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment les cartes se sont téléchargées.



Pour Hère 
Menu. Telecharger des cartes
           Choisir celle qui t’interresse
           Afrique - Sénégal  205,6 mo

           Cocher Utilisez sans connexion

Re- démarrer le phone

J’aime bien Here  car il fait aussi velo et piéton


----------



## PDD (24 Mars 2019)

Par contre je ne trouve pas Here sur le Store pour l'ipad que j'utilise comme GPS.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Par contre je ne trouve pas Here sur le Store pour l'ipad que j'utilise comme GPS.


C'est pas cette application?


----------



## PDD (26 Mars 2019)

Si mais si je vais sur l'AS avec mon Iphone je la trouve, mais sur mon Ipad je ne la vois pas (et ne peux la télécharger).


----------



## PDD (26 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc je n'utiliserais pas Waze , car je n'aurais pas de données cellulaires
> merci de votre information


Je ne comprends pas bien ce problème de données cellulaires avec Waze, j'ai acheté vendredi passé un Ipad air reconditionné dans un Premium Apple pour l'utiliser en GPS dans mon auto, je n'ai pas de carte sim dedans et Waze est allé rechercher (en Wifi chez moi) mes réglages Waze de l'Iphone et fonctionne dans mon auto donc sans donnée cellulaire!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien ce problème de données cellulaires avec Waze, j'ai acheté vendredi passé un Ipad air reconditionné dans un Premium Apple pour l'utiliser en GPS dans mon auto, je n'ai pas de carte sim dedans et Waze est allé rechercher (en Wifi chez moi) mes réglages Waze de l'Iphone et fonctionne dans mon auto donc sans donnée cellulaire!



Voila ce que je trouve, donc Waze utilise bien des données cellulaires 

*Données et coût*
Le téléchargement et l'utilisation de Waze sont gratuits pour tous. Toutefois, les frais de téléphonie et de données restent applicables. Étant donné que Waze reçoit et transmet des informations sur votre trajet en temps réel, nous vous recommandons fortement de souscrire un forfait de données mobiles auprès de votre opérateur téléphonique pour utiliser Waze lors de vos déplacements.

Une utilisation continue pourrait entraîner une consommation importante de données. La quantité de données utilisée par Waze peut varier d'un appareil à un autre, en fonction des facteurs suivants : trajet emprunté et sa durée, cartes téléchargées, heure de la journée, jour de la semaine, nombre de signalements et densité de circulation, etc. Pour vérifier votre consommation actuelle, procédez comme suit :


----------



## PDD (26 Mars 2019)

Bien d'accord pour rester connecté et recevoir les infos trafic (et la pub!) qu'il faut des données cellulaires mais pour utiliser en "simple GPS" dans mon cas cela semble marcher sans carte sim.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Bien d'accord pour rester connecté et recevoir les infos trafic (et la pub!) qu'il faut des données cellulaires mais pour utiliser en "simple GPS" dans mon cas cela semble marcher sans carte sim.


Vous avez de la chance
Jouez au loto


----------



## PDD (27 Mars 2019)

Non Jura, je vais mettre une carte sim dans l'Ipad mais mon commentaire était relié au titre du sujet, "GPS sans internet"...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Non Jura, je vais mettre une carte sim dans l'Ipad mais mon commentaire était relié au titre du sujet, "GPS sans internet"...


Et comment expliquez vous ce texte ?

*Données et coût*
Le téléchargement et l'utilisation de Waze sont gratuits pour tous. Toutefois, les frais de téléphonie et de données restent applicables. Étant donné que Waze reçoit et transmet des informations sur votre trajet en temps réel, nous vous recommandons fortement de souscrire un forfait de données mobiles auprès de votre opérateur téléphonique pour utiliser Waze lors de vos déplacements.

Une utilisation continue pourrait entraîner une consommation importante de données. La quantité de données utilisée par Waze peut varier d'un appareil à un autre, en fonction des facteurs suivants : trajet emprunté et sa durée, cartes téléchargées, heure de la journée, jour de la semaine, nombre de signalements et densité de circulation, etc. Pour vérifier votre consommation actuelle, procédez comme suit :


----------



## PDD (27 Mars 2019)

Pas d’idée mais peut être pour les infos routières? En tous cas aucune carte sim dans mon iPad actuellement car j’ai pas eu le temps d.aller l.acheter.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Pas d’idée mais peut être pour les infos routières? En tous cas aucune carte sim dans mon iPad actuellement car j’ai pas eu le temps d.aller l.acheter.


Merci de ton aide


----------



## malichiyatsia (4 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> https://support.google.com/maps/answer/7358957?hl=fr
> 
> A faire chez toi quand tu es connecté en Wifi :
> Dans le menu de l'application : "Plans hors connexion".
> ...


Wase s'utilise sans connection internet ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2019)

On parlait de l'application google map qui peux servir de gps. Il y a la carte d'affichée, cela peut nous dire quel chemin suivre. Par contre il n'y aura pas le trafic.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

malichiyatsia a dit:


> Wase s'utilise sans connection internet ?


Non


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> On parlait de l'application google map qui peux servir de gps. Il y a la carte d'affichée, cela peut nous dire quel chemin suivre. Par contre il n'y aura pas le trafic.


Oui tu telecharge les cartes avant


----------



## malichiyatsia (4 Avril 2019)

malichiyatsia a dit:


> Wase s'utilise sans connection internet ?


A faire chez toi quand tu es connecté en Wifi :
Dans le menu de l'application : "Plans hors connexion".
Tu choisi ensuite la ou les zones (tu peux zoomer/dézoomer) que tu veux, tu télécharges les informations.
Voir la pièce jointe 127549
Ensuite, tant que tu est dans ces zones, l'application n'aura pas besoin de télécharger de données

Les plans doivent par contre Vidmate iTunes Notepad++être mis à jours tous les mois si je ne fait pas d'erreur


----------



## PDD (6 Avril 2019)

Je vais essayer aussi l'application Mappy qui "semble" fonctionner comme un GPS classique (sans carte sim), quelqu'un a t-il un avis sur cette application? J'ai aussi abandonné l'utilisation d'une carte sim dans mon Ipad vu le cout (en Belgique il faut prendre un abonnement GSM supplémentaire), par contre en connectant par BT l'Ipad à mon Iphone j'utilise, si besoin est, les datas disponibles dans mon abonnement téléphonique.


----------



## PDD (30 Avril 2019)

Je suis en Suisse depuis 4 jours et ai mis mon iPhone en mode avion vu le coût hallucinant de son utilisation en dehors de l’UE. J’utilise soit Hère, soit Waze (donc sans aucune donnée cellulaire) et mes deux applications gps fonctionnent parfaitement. Bien sûr pas d.info de Waze sur de possibles incidents de parcours.


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2019)

Achetez un Windows Phone d'occasion avec la version 8, il y a encore Here Maps !
Le monde est disponible par section, il y a tout !


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Mai 2019)

Au Japon j’ai testé maps.me ça marche impeccable.

Bon après j’ai utilisé Google maps qui indique quelle station de métro pendre et sur quel quai aller.
Mais j’avais acheté du data


----------



## asticotboy (15 Mai 2019)

+1 pour maps.me
Appli testée à Cuba, nickel (par contre prévoir le chargeur, la géoloc pompe taquet !)


----------



## MorganP (19 Mai 2019)

Google maps testé récemment à l’île Maurice sans réseau data, les cartes sont téléchargeables 30 jours gratuitement et il suffit de passer par un wifi pour les remettre a jour! Ça fonctionne au top en voiture donc ça doit marcher à pied!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2019)

J'ai opté pour Sygic , qui fonctionne parfaitement


----------

